# New member in mourning



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I wish I could be introducing myself under better circumstances, but I found this forum out of searching for reasons why our 6 year old girl Sigma left us so suddenly.

I came home from work last Wednesday afternoon thinking it was going to be an ordinary Wednesday night. I made supper, with Siggy helping cleanup the leftover tomato and lettuce pieces (her favourite), thinking everything was great. My wife and 2 year old came home, and we ate supper, with Siggy under the table in her usual spot. We had some play time with the family, and as usual, my wife went to put our 2 year old to bed, and I took Sigma out for her evening walk, thinking everything was fine. About half way through the walk, something seemed a bit off, she wasn't leading the walk like she usually does, but I didn't think much of it. We made it home, and she found her way to her spot on our loveseat as she always does. When me and the Mrs made our way to bed, Sigma had a tough time getting up, which again struck me as odd, but she did get up and came up to the bedroom like she always does.

Well, at about 2am, she awoke whimpering which woke me and my wife. She was incredibly lethargic, and couldn't move. I knew something was up, and that I had to take her in. We couldn't get her to get up. I had to carry her to the car. I rushed her to the emergency vet, where they had to get her out of my car for me. They wasted no time in attending to her, as her gums and tongue where white. Immediately, they took her away to the back and I waited in the waiting room. When the vet came out to tell me that she had a bad form of hemangiosarcoma on the heart right next to her aorta, I knew things weren't good. Apparently, a tumor which had gone undetected (as she had no symptoms) was large, and bleeding into her pericardium. Little could be done, as the vet even believed chemo wouldn't have bought her more than a few weeks (assuming that the bleeding would stop). They kept her stable for a few hours until my wife could come down. They let us take her out for a walk, and we knew her time with us was done. She wasn't Sigma anymore. The golden who had been so full of life not 1 day earlier was reduced to a shadow of her former self.

It has been 4 days, and we are overcome with grief and dismay about how this disease could take our beloved girl away from us so quickly and when she was still young. We've added her tags to our Christmas tree so she will be remembered over the holidays, but the house is so empty, and a large hole now exists in our family.

We know we want another dog, but are feeling so saddened and empty that part of us wants to rush out to find the nearest breeder with a litter and scoop up a puppy. But we know that isn't best. Our breeder (whom we think has fantastic dogs) won't be having a litter until the summer, which seems so far away. But we are struggling to cope.

Sorry for the long winded note. I was just wondering if others have faced similar feelings on the loss of their companions.

Merry Christmas all,
Adam...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Know that Sigma is now pain free running at the bridge. RIP sweet girl. 

Many members here have dealt with this form of cancer, so I am sure they can offer you some help. I have not dealt with Hemagio, but I did lose a golden much before her time, too, to cancer.

I hope you will stay and share stories of your girl when you are ready.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Adam,

I am so sorry for your loss, I too lost my doggy Sadie just yesterday and know exactly what you are going through. It hurts like hell.

Big hugs,

Mel xxx


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss of your golden girl Sigma. Too many goldens die of cancer, especially hemangio. We lost our girl Sophie to a ruptured hemangio tumor and our beloved Selka last year to bone cancer.

I could not live without a sweet golden in my life. We have Gunner and now Sasha . They do not take our other goldens place but so enrich our lives with their unconditional love and devotion. Godspeed dear Siggy! Hopefully she will send you the new golden for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your girl Sigma, I know this is a very difficult and sad time for you and your family, my thoughts are with you all. 

I hope in the days to come, you will be able to find peace, Sigma will forever be in your hearts and with you in spirit.

Only you will know when it's right to bring a puppy into your lives. I lost my boy in Feb. at the age of 15.5 from cancer. He had been with us since he was 8 weeks old. I have a golden girl that was really grieving, she was very close to her brother. A few weeks later I found a young golden boy in my County Humane Society that was very gentle and loving, I knew he would fit it perfectly and he has.

You can never replace one dog with another, each dog is very unique and special in their own way. You can choose to open your heart and home to another though. Sigma will always be with you and she will always be very special. Bringing a new dog into your lives, can be very healing, at least it has been for my family.

When you are ready, I hope you will share pictures and tell us about Sigma.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. How fragile life is. I am very familiar with the pain of lost. Give your heart time to heal.
Sleep softly sweet Sigma.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the unexpected and sudden loss of your precious golden girl. She was much too young. I hope the memories of your sweet girl will help ease the pain of her loss. 

Sadly, cancer takes too many of our beloved Goldens...and some much too young. When we lost our Sam, I couldn't imagine another ever filling his paws, but I also could not imagine not having a Golden in my life. A few months after Sam's passing we brought Ike home. He helped to ease the pain of our loss and fill our hearts once again. Goldens are joy, they just are...


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. I lost my first two goldens this way, they both passed from cardiac hemangiosarcoma, they were only eight years old. They also had no symptoms, almost the exact same story as yours with both of them. I am so sorry you are going through this, it is so difficult and I miss my "boys" everyday and they will always be in my heart as I know your Sigma will be too. The only thing that did ease my pain was getting my Midas a month later. He did not replace, but helped to ease the pain and he made that hole in my heart just a little bit smaller. Sending you hugs from Michigan, Jill and the boys.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, Adam. This is a good place to share stories photos and stories about Siggy and to work through your grief with the support of a community of people who understand what you are going through. Many members have lost dogs to hemangiosarcoma, which is a particular curse of our beloved Goldens, and many of us have lost dogs quite young. 

Your Siggy loved you and she knew that you loved her. Had you known about the hemangiosarcoma sooner, you still would not have been able to save her. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that she is not suffering. 

Finding another pup to love is a wonderful idea. Only you and your family will know when the time is right for you. If you don't want to wait until next summer, there are many among us who can help you find a good breeder with puppies available sooner. With any breeder and any litter, I hope you will look up the puppy's pedigree in K9Data (K9DATA.COM Home Page), checking the parents for clearances and looking at the longevity of the pup's ancestors. I hope you'll find that the puppy you love comes from long-lived bloodlines.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Sigma. I hope the happy memories soon overtake the sadness you are feeling today. Sending you and your family strength.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our Rott'n last year around this time to this horrible cancer (December 23). While he was a rottweiler, his heart was all golden and I miss him terribly. It's a cliche, but time does heal; hopefully, Siggy's memories will soon bring you smiles rather than the tears that are inevitable right now.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am just so sorry that you lost your golden friend!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for this sudden and tragic loss. It simply is not fair that cancer takes them like this. 

I'm glad you found this forum, you are among many who, first, understand the total devotion we feel for our Goldens, and second, sadly have experienced similar loss and know exactly the grief you are feeling. We understand and there is great support here when the rest of the world doesn't get it.

When you are ready, we would love to hear more about your Siggy. I hope that her memories will be able to bring you a smile very soon, even if it might be through tears.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

You have my sincerest sympathies on the loss of your precious girl. She was far too young to leave you. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, she was so young, it is a terrible cancer, all of this is fresh, for you, take some time to except what has happened, then start your search, is what i would say.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

GoldensGirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Adam. This is a good place to share stories photos and stories about Siggy and to work through your grief with the support of a community of people who understand what you are going through. Many members have lost dogs to hemangiosarcoma, which is a particular curse of our beloved Goldens, and many of us have lost dogs quite young.
> 
> Your Siggy loved you and she knew that you loved her. Had you known about the hemangiosarcoma sooner, you still would not have been able to save her. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that she is not suffering.
> 
> ...


I couldn't say anything better than this. I have tears in my eyes, it's so, so hard. I hope the support you find here from others who know what you're going through will help. 
Wishing you peace, Kristy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Sigma, and so young to go to the bridge.

I hope that in time you are able to remember Sigma with a smile as you think of the happy memories that you all made together, and you will know when the "right" time is to let another into your hearts and lives.

Sadly so many of us have lost goldens (and others) and will know the pain and the hurt that we feel by letting them go even though we know we are doing the right thing for them.

WHAT MOVES THROUGH US IS A SILENCE, A QUIET SADNESS, A LONGING FOR ONE MORE DAY, ONE MORE WORD, ONE MORE TOUCH

WE MAY NOT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU LEFT THIS EARTH SO SOON, OR WHY YOU LEFT BEFORE WE WERE READY TO SAY GOODBYE, BUT LITTLE BY LITTLE, WE BEGIN TO REMEMBER NOT JUST THAT YOU DIED, BUT THAT YOU LIVED. AND THAT YOUR LIFE GAVE US MORE MEMORIES TOO BEAUTIFUL TO FORGET

Run free with new friends and sleep softly Sigma


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I, too, lost my Savanah to hemangio in 2008. In less than 24 hours she went from playing with my other Golden, Chance, to losing her life to this horrible disease.

She had just been in for a senior wellness checkup only a week before with a _complete_ blood panel. They said she was healthy...there were _no symptoms_ until the very last hours of her life. I thought I missed something...how could she have died so suddenly. I felt lost. 

Then I found this forum and read other's experiences and knew there was nothing I could have done. This cancer is devastatingly quick. I'm happy that you found us. 

RIP Sigma...


----------



## Abbygirl (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Adam,

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Sigma. I lost my sweet Abby one month shy of her 11th birthday to bone cancer and my heart is still broken. It's been very hard for my family but harder on me and my other dog Clancy. I work from home so it was always the three of us during the day w/ our daily routines and activities. We are trying to find a new normal. This forum has been wonderful reading stories and receiving suggestions and advice from other members who have gone through the same thing. Like all the others have said no one will ever replace the love I had for my Abbygirl but I take comfort knowing she is no longer in pain and will be waiting for me so we can cross the bridge together. I found out today that the litter I was waiting for had enough female golden's and I would be bringing her home in 8-10 weeks. I will NEVER forget Abby but I know I can give my love to another sweet girl and still keep Abby in my heart. Please know in time the pain gets less. I highly recommend researching your area to see if you could be put on a waiting list. The summer seems so far and I'm sure you can find one sooner. Check with your local AKC or K9 Date.com home page. They will give you names of reputable breeders. Good luck to you! I know your next Golden will find you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of Sigma at such a young age. My heart breaks for you that it happened so quickly. We lost our Di (11 1/2) to hemangio of the spleen. I was very terrible to loose her and happened quickly, but we had 2 weeks from when they thought she had it, to testing and actually letting her go. Cannot imagine how tragic it is for your family when your Sigma was only 6 and it happened so fast. Will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers to get you thru this terrible time.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Adam, I'm so so sorry. You and your family will be in my prayers. As others have said, cancer takes way too many of our puppers. Please know that there is much support and understanding here and many very knowledgeable people who would be glad to help you find a new pupper whenever the time is right for your family ( whether that be tomorrow or months from now). Godspeed sweet girl and hugs to you.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry... This thread has brought tears to my eyes and opened old wounds... I had a similar thing happen with my first golden, Trigger, who was also my soulmate... He was fine one day and gone the next... It is, to date, the most heartbreaking thing I have ever experienced and I still haven't fully healed from it... I hope you find solace in your family and believe she is jumping around with Trigger on the bridge... There really is nothing we can say to ease your pain... I'll be thinking of you and your family and praying for a quick grieving process


----------



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

*A note from Siggy's Mommy*

Hello Everyone!
This is Ewa, Adam's wife. Thanks for all of the warm wishes and support we have received in such a quick period of time. I think we have truly found a place where people understand what we are going through and will not tell us "oh, it's just a dog". (Yes, I have received that comment in the last 4 days. ) 

I met Adam when Sigma was just a little over a year old. I had not owned any dogs before so she was my first pooch. We became instant buddies and over time she became "mom's girl". I'd get a daily serenade of mooing and whimpering every day I got home, couple with constant circling around me as she came over with a tennis ball in her mouth. She also wouldn't let me leave the room until she got her array of "morning scritches" and belly rubs. 

I work part time so on days when our son would go to daycare, it would just be me and the siggers hanging out and doing housework. The house feels very empty right now. It is the first time I have put a dog of my own down- but I reckon it doesn't get any easier even if you've done it numerous times. 

I am hoping to post a picture of our siggy pooch but I am new to forums as well and not very technologically saavy so we will see if anything shows up. 

For now we will try and get through Christmas (we are donating Sigma's christmas presents to my sister's 2 dogs as well as Sigma's sister Cleo) and decide what we will do next in the New Year.

Ewa. Siggy's Mommy.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

My heart goes out to you Ewa and Adam, I wish I could just take away all your sorrow. You will know when the time is right for a puppy. I did. Not to replace Siggy but like what others have said, to help ease your sadness and bring some joy back into your life. Our Casey passed December last year and we brought Jessie home in August. I can't tell you just how much she has helped me. 

You will be understood here and safe to share,
Peace to you both


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

"Oh, it's just a dog..." Shame on them.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so very sorry at this terrible sad news and for your heartbreak. I am so glad you have found us here, please post freely, we are always here for you and completely understand your grief, your love of your golden and your huge sense of loss. Sending you a big hug to your family and you from across the pond x


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

> This is Ewa, Adam's wife. Thanks for all of the warm wishes and support we have received in such a quick period of time. I think we have truly found a place where people understand what we are going through and will not tell us "oh, it's just a dog". (Yes, I have received that comment in the last 4 days. )
> 
> I met Adam when Sigma was just a little over a year old. I had not owned any dogs before so she was my first pooch. We became instant buddies and over time she became "mom's girl". I'd get a daily serenade of mooing and whimpering every day I got home, couple with constant circling around me as she came over with a tennis ball in her mouth. She also wouldn't let me leave the room until she got her array of "morning scritches" and belly rubs.
> 
> ...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sigma. There are far too many Goldens losing their lives to this horrible cancer. We lost our Maddie in May to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen and it was a very,very sad time in our lives. 

I hope that you will share some stories and pictures of Sigma when you are up to it. There's a great support group here always ready to listen who can totally understand and relate. So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Whenever I hear a story like yours, I am so stunned, as it hits me that this could happen to any of our goldens. 
I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Just adding My Condolences to those who have already posted. I urge you to home another beautiful golden when you feel you can. I rescued my Boy Tucker 2 months before my beloved soulmate Frazier passed away from bone cancer. It was devastating, but Tucker has eased my pain so very much. I wish you peace and many blessings in the Holidays ahead, and please consider a new baby to love very soon. I promise your grief will be much easier to deal with.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Sigma. Hemagio is such a horrible, fast disease that those of us who have been through it can hardly believed it happened to our sweeties. I know how hard and devastating it is to lose a golden to hemagio and so suddenly. I feel for you and your family.


----------



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks all for the words of support and encouragement.

We are so sad for the loss of our dear Sigma, but have reason to believe that she may be helping us. About a month before she passed so suddenly, we were actually considering getting her a friend to play with. We have always been supportive of our local animal shelter, and had seen a 11month old purebred golden lab boy that we thought might be a possibility. We stopped by to see him about 3 weeks ago, and looked at him through the window, but didn't have much time to stay for a visit.

Well, we decided to stop by on the way home today. He was still there. So, we (and our 2-year old son) took the time to visit him in person. He reminded us so much of our Siggy, right down to the same pink nose. He was absolutely awesome to visit with, even he and our son got along very well. He was left there by a family that couldn't care for him financially. He's a very nice boy, who needs some love, affection, and structure in his life.

I'm not sure if he's a sign from Siggy that we need to open our hearts to another pooch or not. He certainly seems like everything we would be looking for (even though he is a lab), and we love the idea of rescuing a dog from a shelter.

Everything seems to be happening quickly, but it seems right at the moment to at least consider bringing another pup into our life given the circumstances of this boy being at the shelter right now.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bless you for considering a rescue now. Trust your heart about whether the time and the pup are right. It does sound like Siggy would approve of this choice, which would certainly give you a place for all that love you have to spare right now.

Holding you and yours in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the resuce would be a very good thing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my very first dog, an 8 month old English Setter pup back in Nov. 1956 and have lost many, many dogs since then, English Setters, Irish Setters, and goldens. It never gets easier when you lose them, but you find thhat they will remain in your heart forever---but the heart gets bigger to allow another dog to enter.

I lost my golden girl stromal KayCee at 8 yrs 9 months to a gastro tumor (GIST) in May 2008, just one year and 10 days after losing my 12 yr. 4 3 month old golden boy, Buck, to heart attack. The tumor was found on a Friday, she had surgery that day and my vet was surprised she made it thru the surgery, but i lost her 48 hours later. Cancer takes so many of our beautiful goldens.

our one remianing golden, Honey, was adopted 9 years ago Dec. 7. We had 3 goldens when we adopted her and almost didn't adopt her--she was about 1 at the time. But I thank God we did becaue she is the only one Iwe have left. And she is a joy. Perhaps you could adopt one, and then get a puppy on down the line in a few months. you will find your heart will be big enough to allow many dogs into it.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

When we lost our first golden I wasn't sure I could ever love another as I loved him. He was only gone a few weeks when a girl in the office sent me a copy of a flyer of a golden in our local shelter - 8 mo old male. We talked and decided to see him since it was a kill shelter and knew he wouldn't be there long. Long story short, he came home with us that day and lived to be 12 yrs old. Always thought WT sent us along the path to finding Fred.

Bless you and your family for considering a rescue. They are waiting for their forever families! If you still want a golden in your life and a buddy for this sweet boy, then there are many here who can direct you to fantastic breeders or rescue groups. Two dogs double your love and happiness.

We lose our dear dogs way too soon, my prayers are with you with her loss.


----------



## goldenlily88 (Dec 14, 2011)

Your story was so sad and just hard to read. I'm about to get my new dog this week, and reading this reminds me to cherish every moment with her, so thank you for sharing. My Grandparents lost there dog and it was so hard for them, they can't bring themselves to get another dog. Dogs dig a big hole in your heart and when they leave that hole remains there.

Best of luck and cheers to Sigma for the short life she did live.

Regards, 
-Adam


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your sudden loss of Siggy. I'm glad you found us here. Many people have been through something similar. We look forward to seeing pictures of your sweet girl when you are ready.

I hope the golden boy from the shelter is the right one for your family.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh I can't tell you how sorry I am for your loss. My husband and I had almost the same experience with our golden Pete. Hemangiosarcoma is just EVIL. There are no symptoms until it is too late in many cases and yours and ours was just that. You have come to the right place because we all understand the pain you are feeling. Time will help but it never is easy. We would love to see pictures and hear stories. Sometimes this helps. My thoughts are with you and your wife.

I do think that our goldens at the Bridge find ways to help us. Sometimes the golden that is to come into our lives (never to replace) just happens and this might be a sure direction from your Siggy. What a wonderful honer to her to rescue a golden. She is certainly proud of you. I hope things work out for you and that you share with us Siggy and any new golden in your lives.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dirtengineer said:


> Thanks all for the words of support and encouragement.
> 
> We are so sad for the loss of our dear Sigma, but have reason to believe that she may be helping us. About a month before she passed so suddenly, we were actually considering getting her a friend to play with. We have always been supportive of our local animal shelter, and had seen a 11month old purebred golden lab boy that we thought might be a possibility. We stopped by to see him about 3 weeks ago, and looked at him through the window, but didn't have much time to stay for a visit.
> 
> ...


Ewa and Adam, 

I adopted my boy Remy in a very similiar situation after having lost my boy. It had only been two weeks since we'd lost him when I found out there was a young golden boy at my County Humane Society. I decided to go look at him. I felt so guilty since it had been such a short time since we'd lost our old guy, but I knew this young boy needed us as much as we needed him. Within twenty minutes, I found myself signing the adoption papers and putting Remy in my car, making the way home with him. 

We will always miss Taz, he'll forever be in our hearts, we think of him daily, and wish he was still with us, Remy has brought so much joy and love back into our lives. He has helped our hearts heal.

Best of luck to you in your decision-if you decide to adopt this boy, I will be looking forward to seeing pictures of him and hearing all about him.


----------



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's one of the last pictures taken of our girl:


----------



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

She was such a special girl to us. We were so fortunate to have had such a wonderful girl.

We slept on it last night, and still think that a new adventure awaits in the boy we met at the shelter. He reminds us alot of our Siggy, and we're feeling very comfortable with the thought of someone coming into our house to fill the gap that Sigma left.

I feel a bit guilty about leaving the Golden breed, but Labs are very similar (I know, because a lab was my second choice when I did research on breeds before I bought my first Golden 16 years ago). However, I'm sure I'll be back to Golden's again as well. I just feel so good about being able to bring home a boy who needs some love and attention from a shelter.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sigma. Godspeed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adam*

Adam & Ewa

I am so very sorry to read about your beautiful girl, Siggy, and the hemangiosarcoma!! 

I think that the shelter boy sounds wonderful for you and he will bring such happiness to you and your wife. You can get your Golden in the spring or summer.

Can't wait to hear more. I believe that Siggy has sent you a sign with this boy!


----------



## Estherbelle (Oct 8, 2011)

Adam~ I am so sorry for the pain and sadness that you and your family are experiencing. So many of us here have been through this. You are not alone! I a lost my girl Esther this past November to the same type of cancer. She too was only a month shy of her 6th birthday. She was the love of my life. Though I have had many dogs in my 35 years she was very dear and had a special place in my heart. Reading your posts brings tears to my eyes. It is still so hard however I do find comfort in all of the fond memories we have. It truly does leave you with a feeling of being robbed when you lose them so suddenly at such a young age. 
I couldn't stand the emptiness of our home once we lost Esther so I already have a newbie @ home. I feel like it was the right choice for us. I like to think that Esther helped guide us towards our decision to get Gertrude. She will surely never replace Esther but if brings me half the joy that Esther did...and I am confident she will....she will create her own special place in my heart as Esther once did. Good luck in whichever decision you make. Only you can know what feels right. 
Peace, love, and happiness!


----------



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, we move quickly, and have a new yellow lab boy, 11 months old. He spent his first night with us last night, and boy is it awesome to have 4 paws back in the house. We named him Koda. I'm so glad we were able to take him out of the shelter.

I know Sigma would be happy for us, and I'm sure she had a part in bringing this new little boy to our home for love and attention that he wasn't getting in his past. We need to work with him, as his manners need improvement, but he is awesome with our 2 year old son, and seems to be getting acquainted nicely with his new home.

I hope no one thinks of us of abandoning the Golden breed. The opportunity was just here to help out a pup that needs a good home. We will be back to Goldens again, I'm sure, in the future.

Thanks everyone for their thoughts, prayers, and support. We miss Sigma deeply, but are comforted by the many words of support here. We hope and pray she is enjoying watching us with this new adventure from the Bridge, free of pain and discomfort.

Here's a couple of pictures of our new little dude getting comfy in his new home:


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.I lost my golden at almost 13.5 in August and the people on here are such a blessing to help me through my difficult time.It still hurts so bad and especially as we have a 18month old and when he sees a golden he thinks it's our Kula and gets sooo excited.We're still trying to decide when to get another golden and I know exactly what you mean when you think of running out and buying a pup.I pray the pain eases for you and your family quickly....God Bless


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Just saw the pics now and he sure is a cutie...Enjoy and I'm glad you found such a wonderful fit for your family......Merry Christmas to you and your whole family


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations, Koda is a cutie!! Thank you for adopting him and giving him a second chance at happiness.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Bless you for giving Koda the best Christmas gift of all: a forever home.

I know Sig will always live in your heart and so happy that a forgotten dog will live in your home.

Please stay with the forum. We have several other members who's retreivers aren't Golden. We'd love to hear about Koda and his growing up with your family.

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My sincere condolences on those loss of your sweet girl. She is now at Rainbow Bridge, healthy, running and playing with her many new-found friends from the GRF.

Cyber hugs to you and your family.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My goodness Koda is adorable!

I am a goldenless member. 
Due to this, that and the other I now have one bassett mix, one JRT type and a little mixed breed mama and one of her puppies.

They were all found or showed up at my house looking for love, care and affection. they get it, but with four already I won't be able to add another soon.

Siggy did everything right. She taught you love and miss a dog so much you had to go save another one. that has always helped my heart heal when losing someone to the rainbow bridge and I think they too had a paw in leading me to the next one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you for posting the pic of Siggy. She was a beautiful girl and you can see that she was happy and well loved. Thank you too, for giving an early Christmas present to your new labbie boy. He looks like he's fitting right in. Lucky Koda...I hope he helps to ease your sorrow and pain. 

My daughter is in the process of trying to adopt a little guy from a local Foster. They too want a friend for their dog, who was also a rescue. I hope their adoption goes thru too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dirtengineer*

Dirtengineer

I am so very happy for ADORABLE Koda and for you and your family that Sigma sent you to adopt HIM FROM the shelter. I know how wonderful it is to have 4 paws in the house, again-my Hubby and I always adopt right away after losiong one of our beloved dogs!!:wave:

No doubt in my mind that there is also another Golden Retriever in your future-a sister or brother for CUTE little pup, Koda!!!


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. Last month I came home from work on what would have been an ordinary day to find my boy was in some serious trouble. Needless to say 6 short days later I had to say goodbye to the best dog I have ever had, my true heart dog. I know the pain and agony it causes. Especially during this time of year. I couldnt bring myself to even put a tree up or decorate. Life isnt the same. Maybe one day I'll get another friend. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I will think of y'all over the holidays. Bless y'all and Siggy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. I hope your family will find peace in the season, know how much she was loved and you were blessed to have her. 

I'm positive you will find some answers on the medical side but you will also find great support on GRF.


----------

